# Boxing



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

Was just thinking to break up my cardio a bit instead of 3 times a week on the bike do you think I could do 2 days and then a day on the new punchbag we have in our gym? punching lumps out that thing for 2o mins is a good cardio workout or at least it feels like it haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no sorry you have to sit on a bike for 33.3 mins and pedal at warp speed for cardio to count


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

uhan:2289960 said:


> no sorry you have to sit on a bike for 33.3 mins and pedal at warp speed for cardio to count


Ah ****, I've only been doing 29.9 mins

:lol:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Thug-Nasty said:


> Was just thinking to break up my cardio a bit instead of 3 times a week on the bike do you think I could do 2 days and then a day on the new punchbag we have in our gym? punching lumps out that thing for 2o mins is a good cardio workout or at least it feels like it haha


20 mins hitting a bag full tilt is a looooong time!! Try 30 second bursts at 100%, hitting high, mid and low then 1 min active recovery jogging (on the spot is fine if space is limited) Once you can do 8-10 sets of this increase bag time to 45 seconds.

This worked for me and it really punishes you..


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> 20 mins hitting a bag full tilt is a looooong time!! Try 30 second bursts at 100%, hitting high, mid and low then 1 min active recovery jogging (on the spot is fine if space is limited) Once you can do 8-10 sets of this increase bag time to 45 seconds.
> 
> This worked for me and it really punishes you..


Yeah its right next to the tread mills so what i done was 1 min punching fast then 1 min walking on the treadmill i was fcuked after that!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Get a cheap watch and set the timer to 3mins on repeat, then you have 2mins rounds and 1min rest in between. Pick your shots, you won't hurt the bag, just hit and move and keep moving.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Bag work is a great cardio workout... I love boxing, always have... just a shame I am crap at it.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Thug-Nasty said:


> Yeah its right next to the tread mills so what i done was 1 min punching fast then 1 min walking on the treadmill i was fcuked after that!


Thats good cardio mate! If you make sure you have an active recovery, light jogging between punchbag sessions, you will get fit very quickly and also burn fat by keeping the intensity up. Nice one


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah it beats sitting on a bike for half n hour or whatever mate dont have to be good at just windmill the mutha fu*ka haha


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

20 secs on hard, 20 secs jabbing for 3 min round dude. find it works for me but i do 5 mins x 3


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Really enjoy bag and pad work outs, pity my ageing joints on my wrist and hands dont lol. Build up the time you use on the bag and alternate from, power to speed to continous punches, keep it up you will soon be blasting out the rounds Good luck with it.

Joe


----------

